# Walleye Line



## zogman

I will be soon putting new line on all my reels soon.
This year I think I'll be using three different setups.
Mostly 6# Berkly Trilene XT. We mostly jig.
However I have used 8# quite a bit. Occasionaly 10#.
Also 4# XL on the Ultra Lites.
I have tried Fireline when it first came out but didn't like it.
There are lots of new stuff I haven't tried.
What is eveveryones preference?


----------



## blhunter3

I use all fireline, but I troll almost all of the time. It doesn't cast very well, but when a person pulls up trees or has had the rod break before the line, you know its top quality. Every person has their owns prefernce. Fireline is mine.


----------



## fox412

power pro has fireline beat so bad its unreal. If you need some stretch tie on a leader.


----------



## njsimonson

Fireline, gray, 14/6, I've tried seven types of superlines now...and I always come back to this one. It changes color when it is getting old, so you can trim back to a new area without any questions.

If you're not jigging for walleyes with a low-stretch superline of some sort, I'd imagine you're missing a number of those tell-tale dead-weight nigh-undetectable bites due to decreased senisitivity of mono. At least have a superline on a back up spool.


----------



## blhunter3

How much is that power pro line cost, I may take a look at it.


----------



## fox412

it isn't cheap. I have had some on a reel for almost 3 years and it still strong as when I first got it. I find that it cast better than fireline. It also has a smaller diameter for the lb test. I think 15 lb power pro = 4lb mono. 14lb fireline = 6lb mono. On my ice fishing rods with a tiny jig the line will get perfectly straight where fireline is good and I still have it on a couple reels it doesn't get as taunt.

If you want put it on one reel and see how you like it.

Buy a small pair of sharp scissor because its hard to cut the stuff with clippers.


----------



## drjongy

Superline only...PowerPro to be exact. If I want some stretch I'll just put on a mono leader.


----------



## holmsvc

I like Power Pro 10/2 for fishing everything, but bass.

The only reason for using Fireline is that it doesn't slip through the gap on worm hooks. That is the only reason for using it.

Power Pro casts much better than Fireline.


----------



## dosch

14/6 fireline.


----------



## averyghg

wow for fireline spokesmen......

Berkley 10lb vanish all the way baby!


----------



## dblkluk

I agree with the 14/6 fireline..
For pitching jigs I like the Chartruese,seems to makes it easier to see strikes as well as, feel them.
Otherwise I go with gray.



> Berkley 10lb vanish all the way baby!


Are you snagging paddlefish with that stuff?? :lol:


----------



## averyghg

dblkluk said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berkley 10lb vanish all the way baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you snagging paddlefish with that stuff?? :lol:
Click to expand...

well when you're consistently catching 10lb walleyes its good to have a strong line with some beutiful stretch in it

I


----------



## Nick Roehl

8# XT and 14# firline crystal lake, 10# XT river jigin. :beer:


----------



## MOB

Fireline on my trolling rods, 8# Trilene XL on my jig poles. XL casts nice and I like a little stretch on the jig hook sets.


----------



## NightWarrior

Power Pro all the way here I run it on all my poles...


----------



## Brad Anderson

I agree with the superline. No stretch seems to enhance the sensitivity when fishing with jigs or cranks. The only down side is fishing with bobbers. It seems to me, that fireline will catch on slip bobbers as it slides thru. Anybody else notice the same???


----------



## Guest

The only line I use for waldo is Trilene XL 6# except for draging raps, then it's 8# on my level wind, but always XL. I've tried others but I just like the way it works on the knots I use and the way it comes off the reels.


----------



## zogman

Thanks Guys..............


----------



## honkerslayr

NightWarrior said:


> Power Pro all the way here I run it on all my poles...


Yes It's the best bang for the buck even though it isn't cheap. You get what you pay for in many cases I love power pro!


----------

